# Game Thread: Phoenix Suns @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* February 2nd, 2005 - 7:00 PM (Central Time)*


*Phoenix Suns (36-11) @ Minnesota Timberwolves (24-20)* 



Previous Meetings:
Minnesota 97, Phoenix 93 
Phoenix 122, Minnesota 115 



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*






































































Both teams are coming off road losses, and both teams are playing their second game in as many days. Minnesota beat Phoenix in Phoenix much earlier in the season, and Phoenix beat Minny in Minnesota in the most recent matchup. Phoenix is doing the same old stuff scoring tons of points, but this time around they have Jimmy Jackson who is a soild player. Minnesota has a new lineup for Phoenix, but they still have the same inconsistency that has plagued them all season long. Minnesota is going to have to hold Phoenix under 100 points to win this game, which is very very hard to do. Believe it or not, Minnesota has been so inconsistent this year I'm going out on a limb and saying that Minnesota gets the upset win, via a big game from KG. 



Prediction: Minnesota 102, Phoenix 101


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Even though the T-Wolves are closing in on my Sonics, I am pulling for you guys to beat Phoenix. Please crush them for the hometown fans, and for everyone else hoping that KG and the gang can get it going again.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

I dont see how the wolves can win with the way their playing.

Suns 107
Wolves 94


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well as usual i am hooping the wolves win but losing to the bucks last night? how disappointing.

wolves lose
suns 123
wolves 109


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Time for sunburn...


----------



## FightingSioux (Jan 4, 2005)

This is a big test for the Wolves... are they starting to get back on track?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

um, maybe u mean off track. we just lost to milwakee. we havent lost to them since 1999


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

wally is starting and spree coming off the bench. wow. down by ten at the end of first quarter. long game.....


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Wolves got punked tonight.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

95-60, Phoenix.

Carter-Hoiberg-Wally-Hassell-KG

Small, small, small. Bad, bad, bad... and our bench is the oldest in the league with almost no size either.

I dunno, this Phoenix team looks like it could possibly take a series from San Antonio.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Wolves got punked tonight.


to say the least. the wolves are definately not back on track, incase any of you hadn't noticed.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Kevin Garnett dislikes Steven Hunter?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Didn't you know?




Steven Hunter > Garnett.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Steven Hunter was in Garnett's head last game already.

And while he was on him he did a pretty good job shutting him down or at least slowing him down.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Uhh...ok?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

One word to describe this game...ouch. 'Sota looked ok to start but good grief...fell flat on their face after the half. Hunter was definitely under Garnett's skin at some points in this game.

I thought the pic was funny.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

So, Cassell got injured again? It will be an accomplishment if he plays 5 games without getting hurt.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> Uhh...ok?


What's so hard to understand the concept? Hunter slowed your so-called THE BEST PLAYER ON EARTH. 

I didn't expect Wolves would win but not this kind of blow out loss. They really need to think about trading...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I feel for you T-Wolves fans. After last year's breakout season, this must just be torture. LAst year, my Sonics was a lottery team and I pulled for the T-Wolves in the playoffs. I regard KG as one of the best players in the league and would love to see him eventually win a Finals. It bewilders me to see the T-Wolves play like this.

I have noticed something this week about the Suns posters. They do not have game threads over in the Suns forum, so they go to the forums of their opponents on game night.

Some of you Suns posters have no problem posting and starting other threads, how about spending a little time in your own forum on game nights? 

G-Force


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Okay, I just looked at the box score and noticed a few things. The Suns got 28 assists and shot almost 50%. Clearly, Stevie Nash is back.

I also notice that the T-Wolves went to the lane only 5 times - 5 free throws in a home game?  How the heck does that happen? Also, what happened in the third quarter? Just curious.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>G-Force</b>!
> I feel for you T-Wolves fans. After last year's breakout season, this must just be torture. LAst year, my Sonics was a lottery team and I pulled for the T-Wolves in the playoffs. I regard KG as one of the best players in the league and would love to see him eventually win a Finals. It bewilders me to see the T-Wolves play like this.
> 
> I have noticed something this week about the Suns posters. They do not have game threads over in the Suns forum, so they go to the forums of their opponents on game night.
> ...


Look who is talking? You are Sonics fan and why are you here?? FOR THE DAMN SAME REASON. duh.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> 
> What's so hard to understand the concept? Hunter slowed your so-called THE BEST PLAYER ON EARTH.
> ...


I didn't even realize Hunter played. If you think you won the game because of Steven Hunter, or because of how Garnett played, you're out of your mind. KG could have a career high and the Wolves still wouldn't win, oh wait, that already happened against the Suns this year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> I didn't even realize Hunter played. If you think you won the game because of Steven Hunter, or because of how Garnett played, you're out of your mind. KG could have a career high and the Wolves still wouldn't win, oh wait, that already happened against the Suns this year.


Yup a career night in garbage time especially after Amare got ejected for passing the ball to Sprewell.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Another example of Amare's immaturity and cockiness.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> 
> Look who is talking? You are Sonics fan and why are you here?? FOR THE DAMN SAME REASON. duh.




Well, he's said that he's rooted for Minnesota, so there's a difference between offering insight and coming in and trolling.


----------

